# Lack of Bait Shops in Eastern Ohio



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Typically I catch my own bait, either setting traps or cast netting, but this time of year its hit or miss on catching bait. There is a surprising lack of bait and tackle shops left in Eastern Ohio. Once Ohio River Fish Bait Company closed in Yorkville, its pretty much been a waste land. There is one at Rayland Marina but its hit or miss when its open or not. Best I can tell, the closest to me in St. Clairsville that is open is a place called The Hook Up Bait and Tackle in Quaker City. I don't even think Piedmont Marina is selling bait yet. Anyone know if there is a reliable place closer to get some minnows?


----------



## SaugI (Oct 4, 2014)

I went to the Hook up Bait and Tackle several times this past November and they were always closed. If you aren’t catching your own bait you’re pretty much out of luck. I wish there was just one bait shop that was open year round that you could depend on for live bait. I think there just isn’t enough demand especially very late in the fall and in the winter months.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

I’m not sure where you are located but there is a drive through in Somerdale close to Atwood Lake that sells bait year round.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

depends what you are looking for. Try looking at Wholesale Bait Co. I am going to order from them this spring. Reviews are good


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

A good bait shop on the road to the Leesville Dam. They usually don't open until April. Quality bait and they are generous.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

SaugI said:


> I went to the Hook up Bait and Tackle several times this past November and they were always closed. If you aren’t catching your own bait you’re pretty much out of luck. I wish there was just one bait shop that was open year round that you could depend on for live bait. I think there just isn’t enough demand especially very late in the fall and in the winter months.


I went out to Hook Up Bait and Tackle yesterday. Had a hard time finding it because it is behind their old building in the alley. They told me they been getting it ready for the last couple months and had just recently opened back up. Picked up a few dozen minnows at $2 a dozen, thats like 1990's prices. They are open 9am-7pm 7 days a week. He gave me a business card and told me if I needed bait earlier or later to give him a call, he lives right next door. A very nice couple and they sell Big Joshy swim baits! Its worth the 25 minute drive to pick them up there versus ordering online. Piedmont marina is probably a little bit closer if I need bait, but would rather support a local small business.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

There is a carryout on 800 between Freeport and Clendennig spillway that has minnows and gives a good count. If going south on 800 it's about a 1/4-1/2 mile south of the spillway creek on the right


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Just seen a post on facebook for "The Nasty Nightcrawler" in Barnesville. Looks loaded w/ tackle and gear. Just not sure where it's located.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Poole's bait in Wintersville


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

maynard said:


> Just seen a post on facebook for "The Nasty Nightcrawler" in Barnesville. Looks loaded w/ tackle and gear. Just not sure where it's located.


I saw that too, but couldn't find any info on the address, when they are opening, or their hours. Wouldn't mind checking them out when they are open. I used to love the bait shop in Yorkville. Vic was a good guy, had fair prices, and always had info on what was being caught and how they were catching them. I miss having a local bait shop close by.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Zoar market live bait year round.
DJs bait by Piedmont
Geno's carry out by clendening. They changed names but it's on top the big hill on 800 heading south it's on your right maby 2 miles past the dam.
Nimisilla has live bait year round they have a bait fridge outside they go off the honor system

Theirs a drivethru / walk in store in summerdale

Live bait is out there just gotta know where to look. Where are you located that would help


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

The Hook-Up in Quaker City has helped sponsor our Kids Fishing Tournament on Seneca the last 2 years. I only live about 5 miles from them and they have been very gracious, donating poles, tackle, and nightcrawlers. I give them my business every time, but thought if you're in the St. C area, Barnesville may be handy.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

DHower08 said:


> Zoar market live bait year round.
> DJs bait by Piedmont
> Geno's carry out by clendening. They changed names but it's on top the big hill on 800 heading south it's on your right maby 2 miles past the dam.
> Nimisilla has live bait year round they have a bait fridge outside they go off the honor system
> ...


I live in St. Clairsville. I was told DJs hadn't been open the last year or 2.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You should spend a few dollars on something other than bait at the independent shops.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I live in St. Clairsville. I was told DJs hadn't been open the last year or 2.


2 years ago was prob last time I got bait there but he was always busy


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> You should spend a few dollars on something other than bait at the independent shops.


Bait I need, the majority of other things i don't, and most of the year I don't need bait either. I would be more than happy if they have something worth buying. When the local bait & tackle shop in Yorkville closed, I had no place to buy bait, sinkers or jigs. So I started catching my own bait, and making my own jigs and sinkers. I now also make most of the soft plastic baits I use. Hooks, floats, and line is about the extent of my store purchases, maybe a couple crankbaits. The Hook Up sells Big Joshys so I would be more than happy to buy them there versus ordering online. I am not gonna waste money on something I dont need or want just to "support" a local small business.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Stopped at Geno’s today. No minnows but said he is trying to get them in this week.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it is great that individuals make some of their own tackle and there is nothing wrong with that or catching your own bait. I wouldn't expect anyone to WASTE your money on things you don't need. My comment was directed at the individuals that buy bait at the shop and everything else at the big box stores, hook/line bobbers and such that would amount to a few dollars but is a profit item to the independent small bait shop. Soft drinks, snacks and candy bars can always be given away to fellow fishermen if a person does not care for those items. Again, lack of supporting the independent bait shops is why so few are left.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Bait I need, the majority of other things i don't, and most of the year I don't need bait either.


^ And wonders why there are no bait shops.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

KaGee said:


> ^ And wonders why there are no bait shops.


Yep, my ability to be primarily self-sufficient has destroyed the small bait shops. A couple bait store have opened locally over the years and failed. 1 was in a poor location and parking was terrible. It was a decent shop, with decent prices but was just a hassle to get in and out. The 2nd wanted to keep bankers hours, 9-5, and couldn't understand why business was so poor. Plus he sold used junk at a ridiculous price. The 3rd, you didn't even know it was there beside the handwritten sign on cardboard. I stopped at all 3 places and spent money, poor location, poor advertising, and poor business practices put them out of business, not that I caught my own bait. 

I would be more than happy to spend my money at a local shop if they carried the line I liked in 3000 yd spools, if they sold rod building components, if they sold lure making components, if they sold Bagley cranks, Big Joshys, River Rock, etc. They don't and I don't expect them to carry that stuff. Thats why i order most of my stuff online. Sadly, most bait shops carry the same old junk that Wal-Mart carries. Thats why they fail, you need to have a reason for someone to stop at your shop over Wal-mart, Meijer, Cabelas, etc.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Agree with the above statement. Most bait shops you dont even know exist because if they do have a sign it's usually a rotted piece of plywood from 1982 or something of the sort. Theirs a reason I will drive 30 minutes out of my way to zoar market to get bait. They're open before the sun comes up and don't close till later in the evening . 

They only have limited tackle but definitely have the healthiest live bait I've found. You can get bait drinks food etc. Everything for the day but fuel. A day of crappie fishing with my son I'll drop and easy $30 in the store. And I know multiple others that do as well. It's service and quality of product that creates return customers like this.

The reason bait shops don't make it are the same reason so many bars don't make it. Service and product is subpar and quality lacks hooribly. Hell look at the trading Post in massillon. Worst bait shop I ever stepped foot in. That is the absolute last emergency resort for anyone I know.


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

I like the zoar market too, but i'm crappie fisherman. It should be mentioned that all they sell is crappie minnows, nothing bigger.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

never been to the zoar shop but after listening to you guys I,ll drive over and check it out.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tim I agree on average they typically only have a slightly smaller minnow in stock every now and then though they will stock bigger fat heads


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

that's good to know. I don't stop there real often,I usually head down rt 8 when I go to atwood and stop at the drive through


----------



## john mauersberger (Mar 6, 2016)

maynard said:


> Just seen a post on facebook for "The Nasty Nightcrawler" in Barnesville. Looks loaded w/ tackle and gear. Just not sure where it's located.


IT's right next to Reisbecks.


----------



## muskyhunter76 (Mar 16, 2013)

maynard said:


> Just seen a post on facebook for "The Nasty Nightcrawler" in Barnesville. Looks loaded w/ tackle and gear. Just not sure where it's located.


the Nasty Nightcrawler is one 147 in barnsville just past the Riesbecks on the right. he isloaded with tackle and sells live bait.


----------

